# epson 3020 help with keystone



## 3020 (Jul 20, 2014)

Hello everyone,
Need some help here, I have an epson 3020 projector mounted on the ceiling and it has worked great for almost a year now.. all the sudden this week it started shrinking the image on one side as if I was sliding the keystone settings but im not touching it?
when I check in the settings, it has it all the way to one side, but wont let me put it back to zero, or turn the auto setting off.
anyone else have this issue?
I dont know if its getting ready to pack it in already or if it can be easily fixed.. hoping someone has some advice.
thanks,


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

The first thing I would do is call Epson. I've never heard of this before so it may be a bad unit.


----------

